# Hentzi in the field



## FinnMosin (May 17, 2017)

I do a lot of field herping for snakes and such throughout the year. Here are a few pictures of some hentzi found in NE Oklahoma. It is very common to see them sharing burrows with Great Plains narrow-mouthed toads/Gastrophryne olivacea. Centruoides vittatus are seen a lot here as well as Scolopendra heros. Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RTTB (May 18, 2017)

C hentzi are a neat little communal scorp.


----------

